# Plant purchases from the GLOS show



## SlipperFan (Mar 3, 2011)

Here are the plants I purchased in bloom last weekend from the Greater Lansing Orchid Society show:

Paph. wardii -- I don't remember that it had a pinched dorsal. I think it may be from being such dry air at the show. 






Tolu. Genting Orange. I noticed that as the flowers get older, there is an orange color that appears toward the edge of the lip:





Rlc. Hawaiian Thrill (Hisako Akatsuka x American Heritage) -- Big flower, and with a very pleasant sweet fragrance:





Lc. (now C.) Crownfox Sweetheart -- this walkeriana (x Mem. Robert Strait) cross has a wonderful fragrance, and I love the subtle lines in the centers of the segments:





Paph. Grant Szabo (Delrosi x primulinum) -- I fell in love with this immediately. No hesitation here! Looks like a flaw on the pouch of the 2nd flower, though.





Den. pendulum -- a very cool species, and not real big, either:


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 3, 2011)

More:

Den. Frosty Dawn (Dawn Maree x Lime Frost) I've always loved this hybrid, but couldn't ever grow it. Hoping I can now, with a greenhouse:





Barkeria whortoniana -- little flower on a little plant:









Barkeria dorothea -- Had to have this one!













Darwinara Rainbow Stars (Neo. falcata x Darwinara Charm) -- I have 4 of these, and every one is a different color -- hence the name, I guess! They all have wonderful neofinitia fragrance.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 3, 2011)

Neat!

Who the heck had the Barkerias?! You don't see many around. One of the genera I think would "naturalize" well here.


----------



## paphreek (Mar 4, 2011)

What a haul! :clap:


----------



## Shiva (Mar 4, 2011)

Wonderful new orchids.


----------



## paphioboy (Mar 4, 2011)

Very nice haul...  At first glance, I thought the wardii must have been crossed with a brachy due to its very broad petals...


----------



## Kevin (Mar 4, 2011)

Nice, and excellent photos! Is the pouch on the wardii wrinkly, or does it just look that way? It does to me. Never had one, so not sure what it is like.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 4, 2011)

Ernie said:


> Neat!
> 
> Who the heck had the Barkerias?! You don't see many around. One of the genera I think would "naturalize" well here.


Eric Michel. He didn't have many, and I made sure he was the first vendor I visited! He may have more in his greenhouse.



Kevin said:


> Nice, and excellent photos! Is the pouch on the wardii wrinkly, or does it just look that way? It does to me. Never had one, so not sure what it is like.


It wasn't that way when I bought it. It seemed to happen the same time as the pinched dorsal -- after I bought it and before I got it home. I chose this one after looking carefully at the dozen it came from.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 4, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> Eric Michel. He didn't have many, and I made sure he was the first vendor I visited! He may have more in his greenhouse.


You VIXEN!!!  I hope he has more! oke:
Did he have any habenarias and jewel orchids? 


SlipperFan said:


> It wasn't that way when I bought it. It seemed to happen the same time as the pinched dorsal -- after I bought it and before I got it home. I chose this one after looking carefully at the dozen it came from.



It looks very spent but nice dark petals!


----------



## fibre (Mar 4, 2011)

What a show!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 4, 2011)

NYEric said:


> You VIXEN!!!  I hope he has more! oke:
> Did he have any habenarias and jewel orchids?



Not at the show, but I wouldn't be at all surprised if he had some in his greenhouse: 
http://michelorchid.com/terrestrialorchids.aspx
http://michelorchid.com/jewelorchids.aspx

He may have others not listed, also. Tell him I sent you -- he says I'm a good customer (I am!).


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 4, 2011)

Your GH was gorgeous empty -
what a display inside!!! :drool::drool::clap::clap:


----------



## koshki (Mar 4, 2011)

I love the Crownfox Sweetheart and the pendulum! Great photos as well!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 4, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> Not at the show, but I wouldn't be at all surprised if he had some in his greenhouse:
> http://michelorchid.com/terrestrialorchids.aspx
> http://michelorchid.com/jewelorchids.aspx
> 
> He may have others not listed, also. Tell him I sent you -- he says I'm a good customer (I am!).


I'll send him an email before the SEPOS show. I'm surprised that's all the jewel orchids he has on his site after all the stuff that was at the Hoosier's auction. I heard he and a lady in Texas got all the jewels!


----------



## Dido (Mar 4, 2011)

nice purchases


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 4, 2011)

NYEric said:


> I'll send him an email before the SEPOS show. I'm surprised that's all the jewel orchids he has on his site after all the stuff that was at the Hoosier's auction. I heard he and a lady in Texas got all the jewels!


I'm pretty sure he has a lot of stuff in his greenhouse that's not listed on his website. I'm not sure how good he is with email, though I've corresponded that way with him with good results. If there's a phone # listed on his site, I wouldn't hesitate to use it, especially if you want quick action.


----------



## etex (Mar 4, 2011)

Super collection of beauties! They'll be so happy in your new greenhouse!!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 4, 2011)

Looks like you had a wonderful shopping trip! :clap: Love the photos.


----------



## paphjoint (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice purchase !


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 5, 2011)

Great buys!!!!! I like Barkerias.....  (although I have not obtained any yet... )


----------



## NYEric (Mar 5, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> If there's a phone # listed on his site, I wouldn't hesitate to use it, especially if you want quick action.


OK, thanx for the tip.


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 5, 2011)

some interesting plants, there... as well as great pics


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 6, 2011)

Had to post an update -- edges are quite orange now:


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 7, 2011)

Wow, super cool aquisitions!!!! I esp. like the walk. cross, the Delrosi hybr. and those Barkerias!!!! Jean


----------



## W. Beetus (Mar 8, 2011)

Wonderful purchases!


----------



## jblanford (Mar 8, 2011)

Very nice Dot, good shopping.... Jim.


----------

